# Great picture of 4 marine buddies.



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2022)

Re-create the pic they took before heading to Vietnam. 
Semper Fi   men.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 30, 2022)

Great photos! Glad they were able to get together afterward and take the second photo.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Re-create the pic they took before heading to Vietnam.
> Semper Fi   men.
> 
> View attachment 231973


_They've_ got shorter, their _shorts_ have got longer, but they're still good looking Brave  men


----------



## Been There (Aug 5, 2022)

That's cool that all 4 of them are still alive.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2022)

Wow, what pictures. It's amazing to me, they were able to stay in contact or found each other years later. I don't know if that happens much. I too am glad they all survived. War is so terrible. I hope they made it out OK mentally also.

There is that PBS show, I think it's called "We'll Meet Again" Really gets you right there. I wish they would do more episodes.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2022)

Watched this whole episode. Very good


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 24, 2022)

Semper Fi Marines...thanks for your service and I am so glad to see you all came back and now have time to reflect and continue to enjoy the country you put you lives on the line for!   Live long and be happy!


----------

